# New One On The Way!!



## Whyemier (Sep 2, 2016)

Daughter number 2 is in labor.   Should be soon then, 2nd gran'child...well 4th if you count the step grans'.  It's a girl and I suggested they name it Hermione (hur-mine-ee) after the storm. HMMM? Don't think that went over well.

YOU GO GIRL!


----------



## tweinke (Sep 2, 2016)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## David S (Sep 2, 2016)

Congratulations as well.  Soon as she gets home introduce her to the shop.  Never too soon.

David


----------



## tweinke (Sep 2, 2016)

oh and I have already noticed myself that waiting for grandchildren to be born is almost like waiting for a new mill or lathe to come once you get shipping notice.


----------



## Whyemier (Sep 3, 2016)

She came into this confusing and daunting world just after midnight today (Sept 3rd) weighing 6 lbs 14 oz.  Small baby for our family.  Hasn't been named yet but I'm sure "Hermione" is not on the list.

Now when we'll be able to arrange to see her is the next question.  We've seen the photos of course (which I will not post, leaving that for the happy parents to distribute) but we will probably make the trip to Richmond, VA as soon as can be arranged.


----------



## brino (Sep 3, 2016)

Congratulations Grandpa!



Whyemier said:


> Hasn't been named yet but I'm sure "Hermione" is not on the list.



Maybe some other names you could suggest, how about:
-Holly, http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=2680
-Poly, http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=1722
-Whitney, http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=4544&tab=0
-Sidney, http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=750&tab=0
-Taylor, http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=1368&tab=0

Enjoy your time with the new addition and the entire clan!

-brino


----------



## David S (Sep 3, 2016)

Is Bridgeport a girl's name?  Just wondering.

David


----------



## Whyemier (Sep 4, 2016)

Well, Being the new age young couple they are they named the girl *'Willow Rain'. * Not bad, I named my girls when I was younger and they aren't the *'normal'* names either.  Took a hint from their ol' man.


----------

